# It's been at least 4 hours now....



## pluto22 (Jan 8, 2012)

The unofficial update has been floating around now for at least 4 hours... so where are all the 4.0.4 ROM's?!?!



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

pluto22 said:


> The unofficial update has been floating around now for at least 4 hours... so where are all the 4.0.4 ROM's?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Easy big fella..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the 4.0.4 is just the radio tho that was released. Correct me if I'm wrong??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr_w said:


> Easy big fella..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

P3droid is releasing one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I think the 4.0.4 is just the radio tho that was released. Correct me if I'm wrong??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No it's a whole update with improvements on performance and a lot of stuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably won't see a lot until source is released.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> P3droid is releasing one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


ahhhh good ol p3....is he charging or no?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Only if u bought the tbh app thats where his files are at.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

4.0.4 roms won't be out until source is released. Unless p3droid somehow has 4.0.4 source then his rom can't be a true 4.0.4 rom. Its probably just a nandroid made into update.zip format.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

All you would get is a hacked up stock rom. The real fun will been when the 4.0.4 source is pushed to AOSP by Google.


----------



## pluto22 (Jan 8, 2012)

I was just joking around guys. I know the source needs to be released first, and according to a google post it might be kind of "wonky" with LTE digital signatures.

I just thought it would be a funny comment in the wake of all new radio posts. BTW, thx winner - I used your file link to flash the radio from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 and so far so good!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

So can anyone give me an eta???









Can't wait for source to be available. I'll be on it like white on rice haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Finkployd (Jun 19, 2011)

Check slashdot, it looks like the source might not be released for this phone anymore. Gentleman, I believe we've been had.

Edit: reading through some explanations of Google's recent "cdma nexus phones will no longer be developer phones" announcement leads me to believe this may not be THAT bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Finkployd said:


> Check slashdot, it looks like the source might not be released for this phone anymore. Gentleman, I believe we've been had.
> 
> Edit: reading through some explanations of Google's recent "cdma nexus phones will no longer be developer phones" announcement leads me to believe this may not be THAT bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yeah this was brought up a few days ago. If Google went to the trouble to correct themselves, I dont think they are abandoning the Gnex anytime soon.

I do re-ask the previous question: how long until source comes out? Based on previous leaks (4.0.3), how fast did the source end up getting out there.

Since it aint Verizon or Samsung at this point, Im thinking we might have a chance of source being released relatively quickly, no?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys... watch'u talkin' 'bout? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17357-rom-android-404-imm30b-stockrooteddeodexedzipalignedbusyboxinsecure-boot/


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys... watch'u talkin' 'bout? http://rootzwiki.com...xinsecure-boot/


I dont think that is pure AOSP (i.e. built off Google source)


----------



## zombieflanders (Jan 8, 2012)

chrisexv6 said:


> I dont think that is pure AOSP (i.e. built off Google source)


From the 1st post of the linked thread:


> This was built from a nandroid backup.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

zombieflanders said:


> From the 1st post of the linked thread:


Ewww...leftovers.









ASOP will come, be patient my young padawans...


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr_w said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Guess you guys missed the smiley? He was poking fun...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Code no name is using the .4 files and props


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha he was totally joking! We need to implement <sarcasm> tags


----------

